# Perspective Theory



## gforster (Jul 30, 2006)

We are 3-dimensional creatures that see in 2 dimensions, but perceive the third. This is why we can look at a flat painting and see depth. OK, so that's not the most scientific explanation that there is, but I think you understand. Anyway, when I draw long street on a piece of paper that goes into the distance, there are two lines that seem to meet at a point on the horizon.

this got me thinking about some principles in aquascaping. We have been told to slope our substrate from front to back to create depth. I think the reason this works is because when you stand in an open place (next to the ocean for example), the horizon looks like it is higher than you are even when it is not. But, the thing that confuses me is when we are told to put the larger plants in the back and the smaller ones in front.

Of course, this makes sens in the fact that you can see more of the tank, but it seems to hinder the illusion of depth. Wouldn't it be better to have bigger, larger leaved plants in front (at the sides) and smaller, finer leaved plants in the back?

For example, look at this picture. Ir is a landscape picture, but a great sense of depth is created. Notice the large trees in the front that frame the picture and the almost blurry mass of "small" trees in back. Your brain tells you that they are the same size. Notice how the stream gets smaller as it foes away from you, drwing your eye into the picture.

So, I guess my question is - can this be accomplished in our aquascapes? I haven't seen everything that is out there, so maybe there are people doing this. It would take alot of planning to be able to pull off this illusion, but it seems that it would create a great sense of depth. What are your thoughts (I guess saying that I'm stupid could be one of them)


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Gforster great topic.

I agree that there's an allusion of depth that is enhanced if some larger leaf plants are placed in front. There are many ways to enjoy an aquascape, and I personally find that an "open" tank brings me more tranquility. To me it's like taking a kaleidoscope, and peering in the view finder to see a cross section of a beautiful aquacape. Nivekid's tank uses some plants to create mystery and depth as a recent example of using plants.









Nivekid's Tall 37 Gallon Journal

Though the plants in front do increase the perception of depth, for me it's too distracting, and I just want to peel back the plants and see the activitiy of the fish and the colors of the plants. Some aquascapes are designed for this "mystery" purpose but I think depth can be achieved using well placed driftwood with angles that draw you to the upper horizon, similarly to drawing two meeting lines of a street for creating depth. Using fine hardcapes, and maybe well manicured plants to form these meeting lines, I feel, does a better job at creating depth without blocking the whole picture.

I'm interested to hear other perspectives and photos on this topic.

-John N.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Yup interesting topic indeed. Some people do create the illusion of depth like you said. However, not just by arranging the plants that have bigger leaves infront, but as you said, they have 2 "parallel" lines "fade" into the horizon, best described by a street fading into a horizon. For example is the "valley" created by this methos in the following pic (from Creative Aquascape):









Besides that, other people put lighter plants infront to make them seem nearer to you, while dark plants are places behind so they seem further. Hence, greater depth is achieved. In the link below is a picture where Anubias nana is placed infront while Anubias barteri is placed further behind (from Green Chapter): 
http://www.greenchapter.com/view.php?pg=2&tp=100&id=19

I have also tried the latter method, but not very apparent I guess heh. It's in this thread:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/29436-planted-golden-barb-tank-1st-post.html

Some have fading rivers (ADA 2004 Grand prize winner):









Or fading roads (from Creative Aquascape):









I have been thinking of this method of aquascaping for a while. That is why I have a bookmarked the pics above. Heh. Though this is hardly a new method of planting, it is definitely one of the rarest methods. By the way, if i have infringed any copyright laws, please do not remove me from forum. Lol. Tell me, I will remove the pictures. If i said anything wrong, please correct me. I am new in this aquascaping business too. Heh


----------



## gforster (Jul 30, 2006)

wow, i thought i was going to get an "you're an idiot for thinking that way" response. Thank you for the links and other pictures. I really want to think this thing through some more and try to aquscape this way. I don't think that other ways are wrong or anything, i would just like to do something different. I really like the "framing" of the larger plants in front (not so much to obscure the view) and the sense of mystery that this type of tank creates.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

We share our tanks via pictures, so part of the answer lies in how the image is captured. 

How the tank is lit for the picture make a big difference in how it comes across. Nivekid's tank could show a better picture if the very front were lit a little better. On the other hand, Wong's picture shows up details based on how and where the light was placed on the tank for the picture. The red in the background is not lit well, and that makes it seem far away.

In pictures taken of landscapes the more distant things loose brilliance of color due to the moisture and possible polution in the air. We don't think well of a tank that is anything but crystal clear, so a precise controle over where the most intense light falls creates those 'near' areas that have brighter color and the 'far' areas that have subdued colors.

A good representation of the effect has to include both design elements and controle over the light that enters the lens of the camera.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

What about keeping things in the background out of focus. For example, in this landscape photography site, they use digital blending to reduce the effects of perspective. Could the oppisite be done to planted tanks to make them look larger than life.

http://www.luminous-landscape.com/tutorials/digital-blending.shtml

http://www.luminous-landscape.com/tutorials/digital-blending.shtml


----------



## gforster (Jul 30, 2006)

That would work for taking pictures of your tank, but what about just looking at it on a daily basis? That is why I thought it could be recreated with large-leaved plants in front (not so much to block out the view) and fine ones in the back. That, plus the above mentioned method of the brighter plants in front and the dark ones in back as well as arranging the tank with a "vanishing point" should all make it (in theory) look larger. It would in essence be the photographic technique you mentioned, but in real life. I think


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The plants must be chosen very carefully - a sudden "jump" from one size to another as your eyes go from the fron to towards the back will ruin the effect.

One thing that would be easy to do would be using for example only glosso and rocks to emulate the image of rolling water among rocks covered with moss. One could put the lights in such a way that most of the light falls in the front 1/3 of the tank. The glosso there will grow faster but also a little bit bigger. The glosso on the back should receive enough light or it will start to grow like a stem plant, but it will stay a tiny bit smaller. The size of the glosso should, at least in theory, gradually diminish toward the back.

Even if that lighting trick doesn't work having the light only in the front 1/3 of the tank leaves the back in a deep shade and the effect is truly amazing - the tank looks as if it has no end. Especially if the background is painted black. Because the plants on the back are not very well lit the eyes linger more in the nicely lit areas. In this case the effect of a blurred background that IUnknown talks about is created in your mind.

--Nikolay


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

I have always wondered why some tanks look so deep, I never realized it before, but that is exactly why. All the tanks are planted in that way. I guess 4th grade art class was somewhat useful.


----------

